# Minecraft not working on Windows 10



## Nicole0o0 (Jan 3, 2017)

I purchased a Refurbished HP 6000 Desktop with Intel core 2 Duo Processor and everything seems to be in perfect working condition except I keep getting errors for certain programs. The error messages suggest that my driver is out of date to run the programs I need to run. Which is a major problem for me. I purchased this computer so my daughter could play Minecraft and she's unable to play. I tried updating the driver via Intel Driver Utility and it says failed. The minecraft error says no OpenGL and Pixel format not accelerated. I don't know what to do or what the real issue is.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Advise us what the exact serial number and product number are on that "HP 6000" desktop.

Also do the following in it so we have a better picture of its hardware and operating system:
Download and save the *TSG System Information Utility* (SysInfo.exe) file.
After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.
Information about your "HP 6000" desktop will appear.
Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE text here.

--------------------------------------------------------------










--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Nicole0o0 (Jan 3, 2017)

flavallee said:


> Advise us what the exact serial number and product number are on that "HP 6000" desktop.
> 
> Also do the following in it so we have a better picture of its hardware and operating system:
> Download and save the *TSG System Information Utility* (SysInfo.exe) file.
> ...


I believe this is the serial number MXL9501374

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8500 @ 3.16GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3991 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) Q45/Q43 Express Chipset (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.1)
Hard Drives: C: 229 GB (184 GB Free);
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 3048h
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I believe this is the serial number MXL9501374


You didn't submit the product number, so I had to rely on the serial number that you submitted and on the motherboard number in your log.
According to those numbers, you appear to have a *HP Compaq 6000 Pro Small Form Factor PC*. 
Is that correct?

From what I can determine, the small form factor case model originally comes with Windows XP Professional and Windows Vista Home Basic and Windows 7 Professional.
The microtower case model originally comes with Windows XP Professional and Windows Vista Home Basic and Windows 7 Home Premium/Professional.
Where did you purchase yours refurbished with Windows 10 Home 64-bit?

Yours has an Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 3.16 GHz processor and Intel Q45 integrated graphics and 4 GB of DDR3 RAM.
It has sufficient RAM and its Intel processor "may" be sufficient, but its integrated Intel graphics is too weak.
A graphics card to replace the integrated graphics is needed.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------

